# It's a BAT?! It's a MOUSE?! It's pooping all over my deck!



## Dan1973 (Oct 18, 2019)

I wish I had a critter that was pooping dimes. It would add up over time!


----------



## StayCMarie (Aug 30, 2021)

Haha touche! I would enjoy cleaning up after them far more as well...


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Small caca chunk, small animal. If you have dung beetles they'll clean up for free.


----------



## StayCMarie (Aug 30, 2021)

quatsch said:


> Small caca chunk, small animal. If you have dung beetles they'll clean up for free.


Ok no joke - is there a way to obtain/encourage dung beetles to hang around? Or is that not something I'd actually want?


----------



## User02 (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm going with caterpillar poop


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Your best chance of getting a REAL answer, is to contact your local AG office, either with an e-mail, and pictures, of a specimen bottle, in person. 

Your Tax Dollar pays for this service, and they have more information than anyone here does, on what is in your community.

ED


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i'm going with Martian poop


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Mouse or bat.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

is it mostly around your porch light ?
frogs and geckos leave that stuff on my window sill porch around the night light.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

StayCMarie said:


> Ok no joke - is there a way to obtain/encourage dung beetles to hang around? Or is that not something I'd actually want?


You don't even want to look them up!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

John Smith_inFL said:


> is it mostly around your porch light ?
> frogs and geckos leave that stuff on my window sill porch around the night light.
> View attachment 663352


They have white on their poop. I think it's the urine part, like for birds.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

My guess would be frog or toad. Bats, like rodents, tend to poop when they are eating (something in, something out), besides, it seems too large. It would have to be something that is hanging around on your deck, likely at night. I have a tree frog that seems partial to hiding under my bbq cover and leaves little presents like that.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

StayCMarie said:


> Hi!
> 
> We recently upgraded our old, rotten wood deck to a composite deck. Every morning since, I'm finding little droppings scattered all over it. This may have been an issue previously but we just didn't notice due to the condition of the old deck. They're usually black but we had rain last night, which I think may be why they look more green.
> Can anyone help me figure out:
> ...





quatsch said:


> Small caca chunk, small animal. If you have dung beetles they'll clean up for free.





Shopguy said:


> I'm going with caterpillar poop





Nik333 said:


> Mouse or bat.


Looks like mouse poop; that green looks like vegetable material. American bats eat bugs and similar, unless someone can show otherwise . . . . Caterpillars make these blocky things that are sometimes even bigger than mouse poop. (I was a bug geek once upon a time, and raised hundreds of caterpillars to moths and butterflies.) 

Nice to meet you @StayCMarie and welcome to our merry band. Where are you? That might help provide a bit of a clue.

I think the best remedy is just sweep every day. I suppose you could try to trap mice, though if you're in the woods, the Mousy Army of Doom is enormous, and scary.


----------



## Brook38 (Apr 7, 2021)

I looked it up on google, and it closely resembles that of mouse poop.


----------

